# .The past aligned with the future: MARSOC becomes Marine Raiders



## Ravage (Aug 6, 2014)

http://www.marsoc.marines.mil/News/...the-future-marsoc-becomes-marine-raiders.aspx

*MARINE CORPS BASE CAMP LEJEUNE, N.C. -- * During World War II, four Marine Raider battalions and two Raider regiments were formed and saw action in the Pacific Theater between 1942 and 1944. Formed to conduct amphibious raids and guerrilla operations behind enemy lines, the Raider battalions were the United States’ first special operations units.  

The Raiders went on to participate in campaigns across the Pacific Ocean and earned more than 700 decorations, including seven Medals of Honor, before disbandment approximately two years later.
Though the units’ existence was short-lived, they left a lasting impression. The Marine Raider battalions were the inspiration for what would become modern day special operations.
But when U.S. Marine Corps Forces Special Operations Command was established in 2003, the unit did not officially carry-on the moniker. 

Commandant of the Marine Corps Gen. James F. Amos made official the title in a proclamation he released Wednesday, which calls for “the official continuation of our Corps’ special operations heritage from the Raiders of World War II to our modern day Marines.”

“United States Marines take great pride in our special operations and irregular warfare heritage…From this point forward, the Marines of MARSOC will be officially aligned with the Marine Raiders of World War II and are charged with maintaining the high standards and traditions that accompany such distinction,” as stated in the proclamation read during the unit’s change-of-command ceremony held at Stone Bay aboard Marine Corps Base Camp Lejeune, N.C.

While MARSOC is adopting the name Marine Raiders, the command’s official title will remain MARSOC. However, Major Subordinate Elements of the unit will reflag with the Raider name. For example, subordinate commands will reflag as Marine Raider Regiment, Marine Raider Support Group, Marine Raider battalions, etc.

The Marine Raiders and MARSOC share the common experiences of being a specialized unit; formed during a time of conflict; and uniquely manned, trained, and equipped to conduct special operations.
Use of the Marine Raider title has so far been informal although MARSOC units have linked to the Raiders since establishment. Special operations Marines have used the Raider insignia in their unit emblems and it has become both a linkage to Marine Corps identity and a source of unit pride.

Major Gen. Mark A. Clark, the MARSOC commander, welcomed the news as he turned over command of MARSOC to Maj. Gen. Joseph L. Osterman. The decision to align MARSOC with the Marine Raiders of WWII will enhance the Esprit de Corp and anchor MARSOC’s identity and heritage with the Marine Corps, said Clark.

“We are proud and honored to adopt the name Marine Raider, carrying on the rich heritage passed along to MARSOC by the Raiders of World War II,” said Clark. “As with every Marine Corps unit, MARSOC desires a moniker that creates its own unique identity that is based on Marine Corps heritage and enables Marines to trace the legacy of those Marines who served before them.”

Although MARSOC draws upon the Raider’s heritage for identity and Esprit de corps, the unit is a forward looking organization focused on innovative and critical thinking, standing always ready and prepared for modern day and future conflicts, explained Clark. 

The reason for the recent designation is two-fold. First, Clark said, the Marine Raiders were performing special operations missions during World War II and therefore provides a logical, historical link to MARSOC.
The second reason is one backed by Raiders themselves. At recent Marine Raider reunions, its remaining original members have highlighted their strong desire for their legacy to not be forgotten and to be carried on by another Marine Corps unit.

“The Marine Raiders have chosen MARSOC to be the holder of their legacy,” said Clark. “We feel we owe it to those Marine Raiders still living and their families to make every attempt to do so.” 

So is this a done deal?


----------



## pardus (Aug 6, 2014)

> The Marine Raiders and MARSOC share the common experiences of being a specialized unit; formed during a time of conflict; and uniquely manned, trained, and equipped to conduct special operations.



Let's hope they don't share the common experience of being disbanded during the draw down...


----------



## NorCal88 (Aug 6, 2014)

That is some cool stuff, linking past and present.  Awesome find.


----------



## devilbones (Aug 6, 2014)

Just read this.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 6, 2014)

That's pretty cool.  Took long enough


----------



## AWP (Aug 6, 2014)

FWIW, well over a year ago (maybe 2 or 3, I can't recall) a longtime member (here and elsewhere) with MARSOC asked us to start tagging vetted MARSOC members with "Raider" vice MARSOC. A few CSO's may have slipped through the cracks when vetting, so if one of you wants us to change your title from MARSOC to Raider, PM a member of the staff.


----------



## Grunt (Aug 6, 2014)

Very cool indeed!

I especially like the fact that those members of the original Raider Battalions endorsed it and wanted it to happen in order to carry on their traditions.


----------



## Scubadew (Aug 6, 2014)

Very cool.

I bet Oakland's social media will be getting a bump from #Raider


----------



## Optimus Hund (Aug 6, 2014)

Rahhh, and it's about time...


----------



## goon175 (Aug 6, 2014)

This is awesome!


----------



## dmcgill (Aug 6, 2014)

Awesome news for MARSOC, and with it I think we can now officially adopt the Kerry '04 moniker of flip-flop to General Amos. Sleeves, Raiders, nothing like a commander who goes back and forth on his decision making, undermining himself in the process.


----------



## Sandman3 (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm pretty stoked about it, I know it's the older guys who really pushed for this, but more importantly the original Raiders who are joyful in knowing their legacy will be carried on.


----------



## Scubadew (Aug 6, 2014)

Moto-boner when I checked this thread and saw the user title change for @joe24


----------



## Gunz (Aug 9, 2014)

About damn time.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 5, 2018)

Huh. 

Use Of Raider Moniker For Modern Special Ops Marines Was Hotly Contested Internally

When the U.S. Marine Corps established its special operations component in 2006, the new Marine Corps Forces Special Operations Command, or MARSOC, immediately wanted to create a link between itself and the Marine Raiders, a storied, specialized commando force from World War II. But military forces are, as a general rule, steeped in history and lorewith complex and often pedantic rules and regulations to uphold those traditions and the honors that come along with them and new documents show the service's own historians were vehemently opposed to the idea.


----------



## CryptoLingUSMC (Jun 5, 2018)

.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 5, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Huh.
> 
> Use Of Raider Moniker For Modern Special Ops Marines Was Hotly Contested Internally
> 
> When the U.S. Marine Corps established its special operations component in 2006, the new Marine Corps Forces Special Operations Command, or MARSOC, immediately wanted to create a link between itself and the Marine Raiders, a storied, specialized commando force from World War II. But military forces are, as a general rule, steeped in history and lorewith complex and often pedantic rules and regulations to uphold those traditions and the honors that come along with them and new documents show the service's own historians were vehemently opposed to the idea.


I was really surprised that it happened. I don’t think it would have happened if the Commandant didn’t personally approve it.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 5, 2018)

I remember when some Det One guys started showing up at MacDill around '04 or so...we weren't used to seeing Marines on base.

Big Marine Corps swallowed the original Raiders for operational reasons, yes--but also because of its conservative views on elite units within an elite unit.

I never thought HQMC would go for bringing back the name, either. But sometimes a miracle happens.

I guess it was too much to expect that they'd bring back the Skull patch, too.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 5, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> I remember when some Det One guys started showing up at MacDill around '04 or so...we weren't used to seeing Marines on base.
> 
> Big Marine Corps swallowed the original Raiders for operational reasons, yes--but also because of its conservative views on elite units within an elite unit.
> 
> ...


Also keep in mind that the original Raiders became 4th Marines. I can see why a historian wouldn’t approve of transferring that name to someone else. Especially since Marine Reconnaissance, and by extension the current Raiders, doesn’t have any real ties to the original Raiders, despite popular legends saying otherwise.


----------

